# My Christmas wish...



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I really really really want Roundabout Persian Princess. lol anyone have any of her kids?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: I love that doe. Tried to get a doeling/buckling from her for a couple years when she was back at Roundabout, but they sold out before I could. Wasn't able to get one from her when she went to OMF either.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

thats a beautiful animal!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

I had to look her up: http://www.lilredbarngoats.com/RABPERSIANPRINCESS.html. 
Um, :drool: that's all I have to say about her! She's a beauty, good luck in your search!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow! She's a pretty girl. 
Do you think Santa will deliver her?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have always loved that doe!! She is beautiful!! And her udder is just :shocked:   :drool:


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I wish I had a kid out of her! She is such a nice doe!

www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> :laugh: I love that doe. Tried to get a doeling/buckling from her for a couple years when she was back at Roundabout, but they sold out before I could. Wasn't able to get one from her when she went to OMF either.


I feel like time is running out she's 10...


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

shibby7 said:


> I had to look her up: http://www.lilredbarngoats.com/RABPERSIANPRINCESS.html.
> Um, :drool: that's all I have to say about her! She's a beauty, good luck in your search!


Wasn't seeing her worth the time to look her up?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

WillowGem said:


> Wow! She's a pretty girl.
> Do you think Santa will deliver her?


One could only hope...


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

ABSOLUTELY!!!!! :laugh:
It looks like she has been to quite a few farms, I wonder why no one keeps her? I know I would!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

shibby7 said:


> ABSOLUTELY!!!!! :laugh:
> It looks like she has been to quite a few farms, I wonder why no one keeps her? I know I would!


Maybe she's a naughty girl... 

I'd keep her too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Dreams can come true.


----------

